# occhi smeraldini



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2011)

la mia psicologa della domenica...vere ti pensavo qualche volta.
occupata con il lavoro, con i tuoi tarocchi , ceri colorati per i quali ti prendevo in giro.ma che non fossi riuscita a vincere questa battaglia... mai.
mi sento un po' più sola


----------



## aristocat (22 Novembre 2011)

A me questa scomparsa tocca moltissimo. Mi tocca delle corde molto profonde. Ho nel cuore i figli. 

ari


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2011)

ci penso e ci ripenso .lo so che succede tutti i giorni ma non credevo proprio toccasse anche a lei che credevo esserne 
uscita con i suoi capelli biondi che tornavano lunghi come le piacevano.
e i bambini...ricordo il ritratto della bellissima bimba dagli occhi chiari come i suoi dei quali andava tanto orgogliosa.
secondo me li ha preparati un po'...per quanto si possa preparare due figli che perderanno la madre.avrà parlato loro degli angeli e che sarebbe diventata una di loro accompagnandoli sempre non lasciandoli mai soli.

Non posso essere sola,
mi viene a visitare
una schiera di ospiti,
non sono registrati, 
non usano la chiave, 
non han né vesti, né nomi,
né climi, né almanacchi, 
ma dimore comuni, 
proprio come gli gnomi,
messaggeri interiori
ne annunciano l'arrivo,
invece la partenza 
non è annunciata, infatti 
non sono mai partiti.
Emily Dickinson


----------

